# need help.



## Cho, Yeonsoo (Oct 2, 2014)

hey to all KB practitioners. I want to start KB, I have a strong background in TKD, I (if I say so myself  ) have a hella kick on me, my upper body strength is not the best, but my leg strength is pretty powerful. I know basic combos as my TKD instructor likes to teach us some basic combos using kicks and punches. The reason I'm posting here, is that I can't find good, respectable clubs near me, they all seem very commercial and gimmicky. I just want to do KB to grow my upperbody strength and muscle memory. I'm a student so can't afford gym membership nor a bag. I just wanted any suggestions to drills and some techniques to self-teach myself... if that is possible... any help is appreciated !:supcool:


----------



## seasoned (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't help much in the KB info but there are people here that will be able to help. Good luck on your training.


----------



## Mephisto (Oct 2, 2014)

Check out a boxing gym, a non fitness one. By me the commercial "title boxing" gym which markets to soccer moms and the like charges $100+ a month for minimal technical instruction to hit bags. The other local gym trains amateur fighters and charges $25 a month to use the bags and they'll give you some instruction here and there, of course regular classes and one on ones are more. I've heard boxing on the whole is usually pretty affordable at the pure boxing gyms. MMA centers that also offer boxing seem to be more, but check out straight boxing.


----------



## Buka (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm with Mephisto, see if you can find a boxing gym in the meantime. Offer to clean the place in exchange for lessons if you have to.


----------



## Cho, Yeonsoo (Oct 2, 2014)

so if I was to start, would that mean, I would have to train by myself first, then move to tutored sessions? (sorry I'm very new to the whole kickboxing scene)


----------



## Mephisto (Oct 2, 2014)

Tell them your situation, i've only trained at one gym so I can tell you my experience. In my case i went in after work one day talked to the coach, emailed him first to make sure he'd be there. I asked about classes told him i'm a full time student and I work so it would be hard for me to train regularly. He said they do classes for $10, so I went to a class, he showed me some basic movements and how to hit the speed bag. After class he told me that I could use the gym for $30 a month (it later dropped to $25, I laughed that usually fees go up, not down) and said they open at 6. So I started going at 6 regularly before work, when the gym wasn't busy and working what he showed me. Eventually he showed me how to hit the heavy properly, I worked that in addition the the first things I learned and he would tweak me up on occasion. Now I pay the $20 for an occasional private lesson every so often and he continues to tweak me up when he's not busy. I've train martial arts for yeas before taking up boxing but I only work boxing and proper technique when I'm there, I avoid trying out other stuff I know and keep a humble attitude and it's worked great for me. So find a place tell them what you want to do, see if they'll let you train on occasion or attend a single class for a small fee.

If your not set on kick boxing/boxing or if it doesn't work out look into Filipino martial arts, aka kali, arnis, escrima, its not a very popular art and many groups just like to have more people to train with. A lot of FMA happens in parks, garages, and subleted space in larger martial arts schools. I teach and am glad to have anyone that shows interest. I charge a little and would teach a student that showed some dedication for free, but it's rare to find people that motivated.


----------



## Cho, Yeonsoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Mephisto said:


> Tell them your situation, i've only trained at one gym so I can tell you my experience. In my case i went in after work one day talked to the coach, emailed him first to make sure he'd be there. I asked about classes told him i'm a full time student and I work so it would be hard for me to train regularly. He said they do classes for $10, so I went to a class, he showed me some basic movements and how to hit the speed bag. After class he told me that I could use the gym for $30 a month (it later dropped to $25, I laughed that usually fees go up, not down) and said they open at 6. So I started going at 6 regularly before work, when the gym wasn't busy and working what he showed me. Eventually he showed me how to hit the heavy properly, I worked that in addition the the first things I learned and he would tweak me up on occasion. Now I pay the $20 for an occasional private lesson every so often and he continues to tweak me up when he's not busy. I've train martial arts for yeas before taking up boxing but I only work boxing and proper technique when I'm there, I avoid trying out other stuff I know and keep a humble attitude and it's worked great for me. So find a place tell them what you want to do, see if they'll let you train on occasion or attend a single class for a small fee.
> 
> If your not set on kick boxing/boxing or if it doesn't work out look into Filipino martial arts, aka kali, arnis, escrima, its not a very popular art and many groups just like to have more people to train with. A lot of FMA happens in parks, garages, and subleted space in larger martial arts schools. I teach and am glad to have anyone that shows interest. I charge a little and would teach a student that showed some dedication for free, but it's rare to find people that motivated.


ah... I might look into kali... I have looked at the gyms around, but they are mostly geared towards adults... and, to admit... the gyms around look kinda dodgy...  I might look into local Kali classes. The only problem is, I get the feeling they might be very commercial (rather than art -based) and just like a self defense class. They teach "battle field Kali" but all I can see on their website, are people in gym clothing rolling on mats... their catch phrase is also "... for fitness, fun and stress relief..." the stress relief kinda has me doubting


----------



## Cho, Yeonsoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Buka said:


> I'm with Mephisto, see if you can find a boxing gym in the meantime. Offer to clean the place in exchange for lessons if you have to.


I thought about doing work in exchange for training, but I can't really find time in between school, TKD, Basketball and table tennis


----------



## drop bear (Oct 3, 2014)

What area are you in?


----------



## Cho, Yeonsoo (Oct 5, 2014)

drop bear said:


> What area are you in?


Australia, NSW if you know of it, I live in an area known as the central coast


----------

